# 4x10 cab plans



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey I think I'll try building a 4x10 gtr cab

anyone have some links to plans/tutorials etc?

thx!


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

I had a thread recently looking for plans for a different kind of cab... one of the replies was a link to a forum post full of different plans and ideas. I don't have the time at this exact second to source it out, but it should be easy to find if you look... it's probably further down this page actually...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cool, found it, thx!!

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amp-building/35401-searching-cab-plans.html


----------

